# Corsair P128 CMFSSD-128GBG2D 2.5" 128GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Corsair P128 CMFSSD-128GBG2D 2.5" 128GB SATA II MLC Internal Solid State Drive (SSD)

I am considering upgrading my HP HDX18t laptop hard drives to a pair of the above Corsair Solid State drives. Pricing at $375 each at Newegg... actually a bit cheaper $360 at ZipZoomfly.

Anyone using SSD drives at the moment and/or have any advice for a country ******* hillbilly about to pull the trigger on upgrading?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm not up on these drives at all, but I would look into how many times they can be written to. The fact that flash memory has finite writability makes me wonder; but on the other hand, these drives could use a whole different type of memory.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I have an SSD and it is amazing what a performance difference it makes in some circumstances. Primarily application launching. Apps on the SSD launch almost immediately.

It has been a few months since I did my research but as of then most people were recommending getting drives based on the Indilinx controllers instead of the Samsung controllers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Wow! What an upgrade!

These SSD drives and 8GB of RAM on Windows 7... :gulp:

35 seconds to be online at the Shack.

35 seconds to restart my laptop.

7 seconds for shutdown.

1 second to open nearly any app on my laptop.

Life is different now... how did I ever live with these upgrades? :rolleyesno:

First it was Martin Logans... now SSD drives... QUIT spoiling me technology!


----------



## solo (Nov 30, 2009)

I know that they are fast, but I've been concerned about the fragmentation issue as well. Writing to the same location repeatedly in SSD memory makes it wear out faster. So the controller has to deliberately fragment where the data physically gets written in order to maximize the lifetime of the SSD. So de-fragging an SSD is actually *bad* - you don't want to do this. I don't know/recall now what the MTBF (mean time between failures) or what the ratings are for these devices are in terms of time or write cycles. But I'd bet it depends upon the controller chips as well.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

I want an SSD sooooooooo badly. I need more money though, then I'm gonna get some and RAID 0 them and proceed to lean back in my chair at how blazingly fast things will be .


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Has anyone done some performance test with these SSD drives? Track count, ect...?
I know they are _fast_, but they are expensive too... Are they worth the $$? Beside a super-fast system booting? :nerd:

Cheers,
Marco


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

They are WELL worth the cash...Look up SSD on youtube and you can view people displaying their SSD systems


----------

